# Two Kontakt scripts I'm looking for



## dormusic (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm looking for two kontakt *multiscripts*:

1. A "coupler" (just like an organ console coupler) script that works in the channel level. eg. :
when input is from midi chn 1- play *both *kontkat's _slot A chn 1_ and _slot A chn 2_ 
when input is from midi chn 2- play *only *kontkat's _slot A chn 2_
2. A random delay that can be assigned to multiple channels at the same time (set at different chanels) for ensamble making (realistic string passages and trills).

In order to make these two scripts work together, the coupler must have an option to output to the other 4 slots, so that in the different slots one could use the random delay correctly.
Anyone know of reminicant scripts?

Sorry for all of my nagging threads, I'm just trying to build a new orchestra system and have it work perfectly. and thanks in advance!
Dor


----------



## ScoringFilm (Apr 10, 2012)

Dor,

Here you go. This script will send forward midi info (notes on/off delayed randomly up to the set time) from and to the selected channels.

Midi info not sent on the input channel will be sent forward as normal which addresses your second bit:


> when input is from midi chn 2- play only kontkat's slot A chn 2



Justin


----------



## dormusic (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks, I'll try it out!


----------



## ScoringFilm (Apr 12, 2012)

Did it work?


----------



## dormusic (Apr 15, 2012)

Unfortunately it didn't work:
Error (Line 82 Boolean expression expected

Marked in red:

if (MIDI_CHANNEL = $in_chn or $in_chn = -1)


----------



## ScoringFilm (Apr 15, 2012)

You can't just copy and paste this; you need to compile it with Nils editor:

http://nilsliberg.se/ksp/

I have tested it and it works fine!


----------

